# FET November/December



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

New Home  

Love Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Congrats cecile on your BFP!!!!

Just a quickie I went to the clinic on Monday and they have confirmed that yes I am pregnant!!!!!  I can not beleive it.  I was not expecting this fet to work at all for loads of reasons.  I only had 1 frostie and I did a natural cycle and was convinced I needed drugs for it to work!!  anyway good luck everyone

Bev
xxx


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Morning

Dissy, big hugs for the bfn,I hoope your time comes very soon.  You do right to take some time for yourself, this lark is stressful.  Will keep an eye out for your progress in the future.  

Congratulations to Cecile and Bev, a good inspiration for the thread.  

Our single embryo survived the thaw, can't believe it, really didn't expect to make the 2WW.  Gonna put my feet up for a few days.

Lolly X


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Congrats Bev! 

Lolly, those frosties really are stronger than we think aren't they?  I'm so pleased that your frostie is tucked up nicely where it belongs   Lots of          for when you test in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

Cecile and Bev

Congratulations on your BFP, gosh that gives me so much hope that FET do work and natural ones at that - still waiting on dear AF after fail in November now a couple days late, so can't book myself in for January natural fet until AF shows - never here when you want her!!!!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Thank you to veryone for their kind good wishes  
Bev - I'm glad you've had your BFP confirmed at the hospital. When's your 6 week scan?
Spicy - I hope AF turns up soon... As you say - she's never there when you want her  
Lolly - great that your snow baby survived the thaw. Have you already had your ET? Loads of luck and  for your 2ww.

Hello Witters  

Hi to everyone else - especially Cinderella, eLou and Kez. Hope you're all doing ok.

Cecilie x


----------



## penny353 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi can I butt in just to say hi to a few ladies...

Cecilie congrats! Been reading your post so feel glad you're on your way to being a mum!

Lolly - Fab that your one embryo survived - I've only got one on board so you're not alone!

And special congrats to Bev - your story gives me lots of hope- I really needed to read it..one embryo and a natural cycle - just like me, I'm thrilled for you!

Dissy - sorry you had a BFN, give yourself time to heal and see where you are after that xx

Good luck to all thanks for letting me butt in...take care all
Penny


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Penny

Thanks for your kind words    Wishing you all the best for your 2ww       

Cecilie x


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Cecilie

Just saw your news. So happy for you hun. You so deserve it

Lots of love
Kez xxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Thaks Kez  

I miss you on this board. Hope you're OK Hun.

Cecilie x x


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Cecilie

I am not too bad thanks, so I haven't been around for a while, but I just felt I needed some time out, as coming on wasn't helping me get over the whole experience. I hope you understand.

Well I had my 3 courses of hynotherpary I must admit I am feeling a must positive person and am truely not letting things bother me as much as there were before.
But strangely the whole IVF experience still hasn't healed and I am starting to wonder if it ever will. Open the other day someone at work asked me how long someone would be off whilst having this treatment. This person didn't know that I had been through it and after she asked me I just felt so low and just started to cry. Its strange even the word IVF sets me off.

Sorry I didn't see you through your treatment, but I swell I was thinking of you loads. And I am so happy all the waiting paid off. You and DH must be so happy.
Sorry I havent catched up on the posts, did all the treatment etc go to plan (obviously the main thing did)  

Did any of the other people get there well deserved BFP??

Catch up soon
Love Kez xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Well, I'm back from the scan!  All is absolutely perfect, measuring spot on, I'm so relieved!  We were both shaking as we went in there, infact still are now!







There were TWO very strong   's!!!  Yep, there are definately twins in there!


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Excellent news witters I am really pleased for you!!  You must be so excited.

I am due to have my scan on the 28/12  I am looking forward to it but am also nervous as just hope everything is ok.

Hope everyone else is ok?

love

Bev


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

My next scan's the 28th too!  I'm sure it will be a good day


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Kez - I'll PM you Hun x

Witters - huge congratulations again - I'm so happy for you  

C


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Cecilie for your msg. I hope you got my reply hun.

A big hello to everyone else on the site.

Love Kez xx


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Cecilie,

CONGRATULATIONS!!! So glad it has all worked out for you. Sorry I haven't been online at all to see how you are going but I moved house in early December and still don't have my internet set up. I've been thinking about you, though, and I'm so so happy for you. Take good care of yourself.

Kez - Good to see you back again. Take care, hun and I hope 2006 will be a better year for you.

To all the FET girls - Have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. I hope 2006 is the year everyone's dreams come true.

_Cinderella_


----------

